# Fasting: advice and encouragement



## JM (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey folks, I'm looking for advice and encouraging quotes about fasting, anything that you found helpful.

Thank you.

j


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 19, 2009)

JM said:


> Hey folks, I'm looking for advice and encouraging quotes about fasting, anything that you found helpful.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> j



Pastor John Weaver has a good message on fasting available on dominionministry.com.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Westminster Confession of Faith



> Chapter XXI
> Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day
> 
> I. The light of nature shows that there is a God, who has lordship and sovereignty over all, is good, and does good unto all, and is therefore to be feared, loved, praised, called upon, trusted in, and served, with all the heart, and with all the soul, and with all the might.[1] But the acceptable way of worshipping the true God is instituted by Himself, and so limited by His own revealed will, that He may not be worshipped according to the imaginations and devices of men, or the suggestions of Satan, under any visible representation, or any other way not prescribed in the holy Scripture.[2]
> ...





> Westminster Larger Catechism
> 
> Question 108: What are the duties required in the second commandment?
> 
> Answer: The duties required in the second commandment are, the receiving, observing, and keeping pure and entire, all such religious worship and ordinances as God has instituted in his Word; particularly prayer and thanksgiving in the name of Christ; the reading, preaching, and hearing of the Word; the administration and receiving of the sacraments; church government and discipline; the ministry and maintenance thereof; *religious fasting;* swearing by the name of God, and vowing unto him: as also the disapproving, detesting, opposing, all false worship; and, according to each one's place and calling, removing it, and all monuments of idolatry.



-----Added 2/19/2009 at 05:40:48 EST-----

As far as advice,

If you do not have health limitations, you may still want to try fasting a day only at first (say until 5pm). Drink plenty of liquids.

There are many ways to approach this, search the Scriptures and convince yourself. For me, I fast usually about a specific matter or two, and write them down.

I have not found it necessary to be immobile during a fast- you can "retreat" for the day, and that is fine, fewer distractions but I can fast during a regular workday as well.

The key is to pray, read Scripture, meditate on Scripture, and memorize Scripture frequently during the fast. When you get weak, ask God for grace. He is faithful. 

If God answers your prayers, or changes your attitude (a significant part of fasting), be sure to give Him thanks.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 19, 2009)

Starting on page 83 of Henry's Scudder's A Christian's Daily Walk is a whole section on fasting that I have found extremely helpful. Here's an electronic link.

The Christian's Daily Walk - Google Book Search

Sadly, my last few times I've set aside have been interrupted by illness. I keenly miss not having had those times.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 19, 2009)

Drink a lot of water and wear extra clothes to stay warm.


----------



## forgivenmuch (Mar 12, 2009)

A Hunger for God by John Piper was excellent.

p.s. I wish I knew how to do that Amazon thing that posts the image from the book.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 12, 2009)

forgivenmuch said:


> A Hunger for God by John Piper was excellent.
> 
> p.s. I wish I knew how to do that Amazon thing that posts the image from the book.



Amazon.com: A Hunger for God: Desiring God through Fasting and Prayer: John Piper: Books


----------



## forgivenmuch (Mar 13, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> forgivenmuch said:
> 
> 
> > A Hunger for God by John Piper was excellent.
> ...



Thanks brother. I still wish I knew how to do it!


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Mar 13, 2009)

Try Samuel Miller on the subject:

Fasting (Samuel Miller)


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 13, 2009)

If you fast for longer than a few meals, pay close attention to any odd physical symptoms you are having. I have had no problem with multi day fasts. But when my husband tried to do the same thing on the second day he started sweating for what seemed like no reason and just felt like something was off. We checked his blood sugar and it was in the 70s. He's not diabetic or anything, he just can't fast for too long.


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the thread, I forgot all about fasting...


----------



## Quickened (Mar 13, 2009)

I was actually going to make the same thread! Nice timing brother!


----------

